# KA24DE won't start



## benford (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi all, new here.

I have a '92 hatchback with a '95 KA24DE (long story) and it now won't start.

I did the malfunction code procedure on the back of the ECU and found code 34 (Detonation sensor circuit).

I have searched and looked all over the internet and can't find my answer.

So I ask you what color is the OEM knock sensor wire?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It takes fuel and ignition to fire up the motor. Do you have both? If yes, then either or both the cam and the ignition timing is incorrect.


----------



## benford (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, but I got it running last night. It was just flooded.


----------

